# كيف تصبح مهندسا حقيقيا (الجزء الأول)



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 أبريل 2008)

*واقع المهندسين في العالم العربي *
 إن قضيه دراية واقع المهندسين أي معرفة نظم دراستهم وواقع مجالات عملهم وتوازن خطط الجامعات في ضبط أعدادهم وتخصصاتهم اللازمة لاحتياجات مجتمعاتهم الحقيقية لظهر لنا أمورا مدهشه ومفارقات عجيبة 

 فأول الأمر كان نظام الدراسة في الجامعات في فتره الخمسينات وبداية الستينات مبني على عامل الندرة حيث قل عدد المهندسين بالنسبة للاحتياجات ألفعليه للدول العربية ( أي احتياجات المصانع والمؤسسات الهندسية ) وزاد ذلك عند دخول الدول العربية في مجال الصناعه بتوسع وبالأخص مصر وسوريا والعراق والأردن والجزائر وقد كانت البنية البشرية الفنية الموجودة في هذه المصانع والمؤسسات تتكون من الفنيين والحرفيين والمحاسبين وإما الفئات الأخرى مثل المهندسين والمتخصصين منهم (مثل المهندسين الكيميائيين) فقد كانوا قلة جدا والمسؤولية المنوطة بهم ضخمة وتعتمد أساسا على تسير الإنتاج فقط هذا بالإضافة إلى نظام المركزية المتبع في معظم الدول العربية مما جعل المهندس هو المسؤل عن الغياب والحضور والإذن بالخروج وعمل كشوف الحوافز حل مشاكل العمال بالإضافة إلى تسيير الإنتاج وأن يحل محل الإدارات العليا في المؤتمرات الفنية أو الدراسات أو غيرها مما جعل المهندس عبارة عن موظف إداري لا يمارس مهنة الهندسة إلا عندما يطلب منه ذلك أو يضطر إلى ذلك ( وإن استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا ) .

 أما عن وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب فحدث عن ذلك ولا حرج " فأهل الثقة أولى من أهل الخبرة " وكم رأينا من هجرات جماعية للمهندسين والخبراء والدكاترة ذوى العلم والخبرة لأنهم لم يكونوا من أهل الثقة فهاجروا إلى أوروبا وأمريكا فاستفادوا منهم وسخروهم لأهدافهم وخسرتهم الدول العربية .

 أما عن دور الكليات والمعاهد العليا فقد أقتصر على تنفيذ خطط كلاسيكية لتخريج أعداد من المهندسين وتقوم وزارات العمل بتعينهم إجباريا في الشركات والمصانع ( مؤهلين أو غير مؤهلين ) فكانت النتيجة أن الكليات والمعاهد العليا لم تجد الحافز على تخريج مهندسين أكفاء لأن الأعداد كانت قليلة والبلاد تحتاجهم ( وإن كانت قلة من الدكاترة أعطوا بإخلاص كل طاقتهم لتخريج مهندسين أكفاء ... ) .

ثم ننتقل هنا إلى منعطف خطير كان واضحا كل الوضوح في هذه الفترة إلا وهو عدم الاهتمام بالفنين والمدارس الصناعية ( المكمل الحقيقي للمهندسين ) وإهمالهم وعدم ترتيب أو وضوح واجبات المهندس وواجبات الفني في الأعمال الهندسية والدعاية للمهندسين مما ربى حقدا ظاهرا عند غالبيه الفنين للمهندسين . والأمر الذي زاد الطين بله هو عدم فتح المجال على مصراعيه للفنين لدخول كليات الهندسة والمعاهد العليا مع أنهم المفروض أولى الناس في دخول كليات الهندسة والمعاهد العليا الصناعية من إخوانهم حملة الثانوية العامة ولكن كان العكس صحيحا ففتح الباب على مصراعيه لحملة الثانوية العامة لدخول كليات الهندسة وقيد تقييدا شديدا على حمله الثانوية الصناعية الذين درسوا مبادىء الهندسة بل وطبقوها قبل غيرهم لمده ثلاث سنوات على الأقل .

 لا نستطيع أن ننكر أنه كانت هناك أصوات مخلصه خلال هذه الفترة كانت تعرف أماكن الخلل وتنبه إليها وتضع الحلول الصحيحة لكن هذه الأصوات نادرا ما كانت تصل إلى تنفيذ ما تنصح به من حلول ولذا كانت النهاية غالبا بهؤلاء المخلصين أن ينبذوا من أهل الثقة فمنهم من يعيش كمدا ولا يبالى إلا بنفسه أو تأخذه الحميه فيسافر إلى الخارج ليجد فرصته عند الغرب . ودائما كان الغرب يرحب بهؤلاء المخلصين ويعطيهم كل الإمكانيات ليحققوا للغرب ما فشلوا في تحقيقه للعرب والمسلمين . 

 بقيت نقطه هامه جدا إلا وهى المناهج التي وضعت لكليات الهندسة والمعاهد العليا الصناعية والتي تعتمد أساسا على عدم التخصص الدقيق في غالب الأحيان فمثلا أقسام الميكانيكا في كليات الهندسة كانت تشمل على تدريس ميكانيكا الإنتاج وميكانيكا القوى وكذلك أقسام الكهرباء فكانت أساسا كهرباء القوى والاتصالات وإن بقى في السنة الرابعة فسحه أخذ المهندس تخصصا من الاثنين ولقد كان هناك استثناء لذلك في قليل جدا من الكليات. هذا بالإضافة إلى عدم الاستفادة من الحصص العملية لكثره عدد الطلاب وقلة الأدوات والأجهزة مما أثر كثيرا في كفاءة المهندسين العملية. إما أقسام ألعماره والمدني والتي كان لها تاريخ فني جيد فقد عرف التخصص فيها من ألسنه الأولى ولذلك كان هذا التخصص هو الذي يخرج (في الغالب )مهندسين أكفاء.

 إما عن التخصصات الأخرى في بعض الكليات والمعاهد العليا (مثل هندسة الفلزات أو المناجم أو الهندسة النووية ) فقد حوربت من جهات كثيرة وبعض الكليات أغلق هذه التخصصات. ولم يأخذ أصحاب هذه التخصصات حقهم في التعيينات في تخصصهم إلا قليلا وهذه نقطه جعلت مشاركه المهندسين في الصناعة تحتاج إلى تهيئة المهندس لنوع الصناعة التي يعين فيها وهذا لم يحدث أبدا في علمي إلا نادر جدا لذا كان المهندسون يعانون من فجوة بين ما درسوا و ما سيمارسونه حقيقة في التعينات التي عينوا فيها .

 ودخلت مرحله ما بعد النكسة وزادت حاجه المصانع والمؤسسات الهندسية والهيئات العامة إلى المهندسين المتخصصين ولكن لم يتغير الحال كثيرا حيث إن الأمم المتحدة واليونسكو وهيئات أجنبية كثيرة تدخلت في خطط التعليم العالي وحدث تضارب شديد بين الاتجاه الشرقي في التعليم ( الاتجاه الفني التقني العالي والمتخصص ) والاتجاه الغربي الأكاديمي الذي يركز على التخصصات العامة فاضطرب التعليم الجامعي وكذلك حركة البعثات وما نتج عن ذلك من شهادات سياسة من ماجستير ودكتوراه وقلة من الأكفاء الذين أحتضنهم الشرق والغرب وقليل منهم عاد، ومن عاد لم يستطع إن يفيد ( كما يرجى ) حيث كان الجيل القديم والذي يملأ مواقع المسؤولية لا ينظر إلى العائدين من البعثات ( بكل طاقة لخدمه البلد ) ! إلا نظرة منافسة وليست نظرة استفادة من هذه الطاقات في تطوير العمل الجامعي مما أدى إلى عدم انتظام التعليم العالي وعدم انتظام المناهج وبالتالي عدم تكامل التخصصات الهندسية وعدم وضوح أهداف واستراتيجيات التعليم الهندسي حيث انشغل الجميع في الصراع التنافسي ونسوا تطوير التعليم الهندسي ومع كل ذلك خرج جيل من المهندسين الأكفاء الذين استفادوا وأفادوا العالم العربي بخبراتهم ولكن الحق أقول أنهم قلة كنا ننظر إليهم أنهم قياده المهندسين في العالم العربي ولكن هل يكفى هؤلاء لإحياء الصناعة وغيرها من المجالات الأخرى في العالم العربي وهل قام هؤلاء يرفع كفاءة إخوانهم المهندسين الصغار وعلموهم مما تعلموا حتى يتقدم الجيل الهندسي في العالم العربي . أضف إلى ذلك أن نشاط نقابة المهندسين كان مركزا على توفير معاشات للمهندسين إذا أقعدوا والبحث عن حقوقهم المالية من بدل تفرغ وغيره و حقوقهم الإدارية في الدرجات وبعض الخدمات الأخرى وقليل جدا من النقابات الهندسية في العالم العربي التي اهتمت بمستويات مهندسيها الفنية.

 تلا ذلك مرحله زاد فيها عدد الخرجين عن احتياجات الشركات الهندسية والإدارات الحكومية ( والتي قد تشبع بعضها تماما بالمهندسين ) فحدث فائض من المهندسين الجدد الذين تربوا على أيدي خلاصة خرجين كليات الهندسة العربية ومع تعديل المناهج وظهور التخصصات المطلوبة حدث الاكتفاء ولم يجد كثير من المهندسين الجدد مكانا لهم في المؤسسات الهندسية المختلفة.
*لماذا سردت هذه المقدمة ؟*

 إن ما رأيناه من اضطراب عملية تأهيل المهندس العربي (وقد ذكرنا بعض مما رأيناه ) واعتقادنا أن التخطيط لمستقبل المهندسين في العالم العربي بالطريقة المناسبة أمر ضروري جدا, قد جعلنا نقدم بعض الأفكار والحقائق والخبرات إلى أجيال المهندسين لعلنا ندفع بعجلة الهندسة في العالم العربي إلى الإمام.
*الهندسة*

 طبعا أنا لا أحاول إن ادعى فهما جديدا للهندسة ولكن ما انقله هو تبسيط لما فهمته من تعريف الهندسة والذي أرى لزومه لكل مهندس 
معنى كلمه هندسة 
(اقاموس المحيط للفيروزبادى ص750)
الهندسة ( بالكسر) الجرئ من الاسود ومن الرجل المجرب الجيد النظر 
هُندس ( الأمر بالضم) العلم به 
المهندس: مقدر مجارى القنى (القنوات المائية) حيث تحفر 
الهندسة: مستق من الهنداز ( القياس ) معرب آب انداز ( قياس الماء ) فأبدلت الزاي سينا لأنه ليست لهم دال بعده زاي 
مع أي شيء تتعامل الهندسة:
تقوم الهندسة بتخصصاتها المختلفة بتسخير العلوم ألتطبيقيه ألمتقدمه لتلبيه الاحتياجات البشر وحل مشاكلهم مع الاقتصاد في التكاليف والمثلث الموجود في الرسم يوضح ذلك






فالهندسة تعتبر مثلثا ضلعاه الأساسيان الاقتصاد والعلوم ألتطبيقيه والضلع المكمل هو احتياجات الناس فكما ذكرنا تقوم الهندسة بتخصصاتها المختلفة باستخدام
العلوم التطبيقية ( هيدروليكا - ميكانيكا - مقاومه مواد - دوائر كهربائه - هندسة حرارية - هندسة معمارية)
بطريقه اقتصاديه ( في المال - في الوقت- والعمالة ) 
لتلبية احتياجات الناس 
وتلبيه احتياجات الناس وحل مشاكلهم لا يأتي إلا بمعرفه كيفيه استخدام العلوم في التخصص مع الاقتصاد ( في المال والوقت ) لخدمة هذه الحاجات ومن هنا نخرج إلى ما يسمى بالحس الهندسي 
*الحس الهندسي *

 مازلت أتذكر مقولة أحد الدكاترة الذي أفتخر بأني كنت تلميذه (د/ سمير إمبابي) حين قال " لا ينفع مهندس ليس عنده حس هندسي " والحس الهندسي هو كيفيه تحويل مشكله ما إلى مسألة حسابية يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا (بالقياس ثم تطبيق المعادلات ) وسنوضح ذلك بحادثة مشهورة حدثت في القاهرة في الستينات إلا وهي كارثة سقوط أوتوبيس النقل العام بركابه عند محاولته تفادى الاصطدام بسيارة أخرى وحولت القضية إلى كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة للتحقيق في أسباب الحادث , ( وهذه مشكله مطلوب الوصول إلى أسبابها ) وتم انتشال الأتوبيس وقامت اللجنة الفنية بفحص الأتوبيس بدقه (المعاينة والقياس ) فتبين بعض الفحص الهندسي أن سبب سقوط الأتوبيس في نهر النيل هو أن عامود الدوران إلى اليمين والشمال المتصل بعجلة القيادة قد انكسر لتآكله ونتج ذلك من زيادة وزن الركاب (وصل عدد الركاب إلى 100 راكب - وحمولة الأتوبيس خمسين راكب فقط ) وعليه تضاعفت كمية الحركة ( الوزن الإجمالي × مربع السرعة ) ومن الأشياء التي ساعدت على زيادة طاقة الحركة هو ميل الشارع في اتجاه النيل .
 وعندما حاول السائق الرجوع إلى الشارع لم تتحمل أذرعه العجل قوة الوزن الزائد فأنكسر ولم يفلح السائق في استخدام الفرامل واستمر الأتوبيس في الحركة تجاه النيل ( يبعد 2 متر فقط من الطريق وبعده هاوية للنيل ) وقابل سور الكورنيش فلم يمنعه لان طاقه الحركة للأتوبيس كانت جبارة كما ذكرنا لم يقاومها السور الضعيف ( ارتفاعه 120 سم وارتفاع الأتوبيس أكثر من 2 متر ) ولم يتحمل قوة اندفاع الأتوبيس بالوزن الزائد واُكتشف أثناء الفحص الفني أن عملية الصيانة والتشحيم كانت شبه منعدمة فتآكل العامود في نقطة الكسر بدرجة كبيرة ( كان قطر العامود عند نقطة الكسر أقل بكثير من قطر العامود الأصلي فتركز عليها الحمل ) ( وزن الأتوبيس 3 طن + وزن الركاب 100 × 80 كجم ) مع سرعة الباص ( 50 كم /س تقريبا ) على نقطه ضعف وقطر أصغر من المصمم فحدث الكسر.

ولنضرب مثلا ابسط لتوضيح كيف يعمل الحس الهندسي في المسائل السهلة طُلب إلى مهندس حساب إنتاج مصنع في اليوم, وكان أول ما يتبادر إلى الذهن هو الحساب الظاهري ولكن المهندس الذي يتمتع بحس هندسي قوى يفرق بين الحساب الظاهري والقياس الواقعي فيقوم أولا بحساب الداخل الحقيقي للعملية الإنتاجية والناتج الحقيقي لهذه العملية. ثم عدد العمال الحقيقيين أي المتواجدين خلال فتره العمل اليومي باستمرار وكيف يمر يومهم (تحضير للعمل كذا ساعة وإنتاج كذا ساعة وطعام وشاي كذا وراحة وصلاه كذا والاستعداد للخروج من العمل كذا وقت ) بالإضافة إلى متوسط حضور العمال خلال شهر. ثم ينتقل إلى الاستهلاك الحقيقي والفعلي لمواد الإنتاج والمواد المساعدة والكهرباء والوقود والماء وكميتهم المستهلكة (خلال شهر ). 
ثم ينتقل إلى عطلات الصيانة وتحديد وقت العمل الفعلي للماكينات وعدد الماكينات المنتجة فعلا وكم إنتاجها الفعلي اليومي ثم يخرج بمجموعه متوسطات .
عدد العمال ( المتوسط ) اليومي = عامل 
عدد ساعات العمل الإنتاجية اليومية ( متوسط ) = ساعة /عامل
عدد الماكينات المنتجة فعلا = ماكينة 
إنتاجيه الماكينة المتوسطه = كم/يوم 

ويتم تحديد هذه البيانات بواسطة المهندس نفسه وبمجهود شخصي دقيق ودأوب . ولقد كان السؤال بسيطا في ظاهرة ولكن لتحويله إلى مسالة قياس واقعية يقوم المهندس بعمل مستمر لفترة تتراوح بين ثلاث أسابيع وشهر ولا يركن أبدا إلى الحساب النظري بل ويستخدم ما أمكن من أجهزه القياس والتسجيل للخروج بإجابة السؤال الحقيقي.

إذن فالحس الهندسي هو ألقدره على معاينه وقياس وتحليل مسألة فنيه أو مشكله واقعية ثم ترجمه هذا القياس أو التحليل إلى مسألة حسابيه يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا.

م/عارف سمان


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, مقالة أكثر من رائعة, وبها الكثير من المعاني التي يفتقدها الكثير من طلاب كلية الهندسة والمهندسين​


----------



## ابا قدامة (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي علي الموضوع الشيق واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي الكريم


----------



## eng/ahmad shawky (25 يناير 2013)

very useful but i think that the engineering sense is the ability to how to solve your problem at short time with minimum cost


----------



## hounerman (31 يناير 2013)

*تخرج الطالب من كلية الهندسه لا يجعله مهندس و لكن إطلاعه على احدث ما وصل اليه العلم في مجاله و عمله بيده و استمراره في التعلم هو ما يجعله مهندس *


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك[/FONT]*​


----------

